# What is this thing?



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

So I was cleaning out my phone of old pictures etc and came across these pictures. They were taken back in Sept, I think. For reference, the insect (?), slug thing is walking on a 2x6, I believe it is, or maybe a 2x4. The under side kind of golden stuff was moving as more fluid then I would compared to say a caterpillar. The outside shell was hard but somewhat flexible. Any ideas what it was? I have never seen anything like it, but maybe there is an easy explanation for what it is.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

You got me. But I am adding it to the list of things not to fall asleep next to!!!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The orange mucus slime bottom would lead me to guess an invasive snail.
I am stumped.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Almost looks like the beginning of a cocoon for something


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Some type of slug moth caterpillar. I can't tell the exact species. Skiffmoth, shagreened slug, and yellow shouldered slug are close but not exact.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

eucman was right. I talked to a entomologist here at MSU and he said it is a skipmoth caterpillar, _Prolimacodes badia._ I have never seen anything like it, bu doesn't seem all that uncommon, seems like I have seen the moth around but never the caterpillar.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

In my expert opinion, I'd say it was a Sasquatch zygote.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

That would have been my second guess!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Those slug moth cats are so strange/cool looking! I've never seen the one you posted before, but I've seen others. Pretty cool!


----------

